# any indian living around perth



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

hi,
I will be moving to Perth area.Is there any Indian family living around Perth area who can advise me regarding schooling of children.my son will go to class 9 and daughter to class 4. I am a structural engineer and most probably will be working on sites in the northern area to Perth.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

naved1970 said:


> hi,
> I will be moving to Perth area.Is there any Indian family living around Perth area who can advise me regarding schooling of children.my son will go to class 9 and daughter to class 4. I am a structural engineer and most probably will be working on sites in the northern area to Perth.


Hi buddy

It is nice to know that you are planning for Perth; I am also planning to relocate Perth but staying in Dubai at the moment. I have few online friends who lives there in Perth, if you have linked in id Pls let me know I can introduce them. Hope they can help you with factual in formations

BTW, are you able to arrange a job before you move or planning to search and find it once you land in Perth


----------



## ViksCit (Feb 4, 2009)

naved1970 said:


> hi,
> I will be moving to Perth area.Is there any Indian family living around Perth area who can advise me regarding schooling of children.my son will go to class 9 and daughter to class 4. I am a structural engineer and most probably will be working on sites in the northern area to Perth.



Hi Naved,

I am also moving to Perth from Chennai in about 4 weeks time
I am Professional accountant, in the process of house hunting and job hunting ! 

Good to meet you ! 

Cheers 
Viks


----------



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the reply ee-india,viks
I have linkedin id naved1970 please try to connect me to other people going to perth in 2010. I will be moving most probably in june 2010. I will search for job once I land there. But before I go I have to search for Accomodation and school for children.
And that is a big thing in front of me. more info on this matter will be welcomed.


----------



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ee-india, viks others
any other information regarding the subject
currently i am hunting for job
it seems to be quite difficult to get a job with good salary if you dont have australian experience.

Also tried to look for fully furnished accomodation to start with they are quite costly seems to be out of budget.

Still i am nowhere

any idea 

thanks in advance


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> It is nice to know that you are planning for Perth; I am also planning to relocate Perth but staying in Dubai at the moment. I have few online friends who lives there in Perth, if you have linked in id Pls let me know I can introduce them. Hope they can help you with factual in formations
> 
> BTW, are you able to arrange a job before you move or planning to search and find it once you land in Perth


hi...

im considering perth & melbourne... not yet decided... 
i live in abu dhabi currently... can u pls gimme ur phone or mail.. lets be in touch ...


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

naved1970 said:


> Hi ee-india, viks others
> any other information regarding the subject
> currently i am hunting for job
> it seems to be quite difficult to get a job with good salary if you dont have australian experience.
> ...


Hi 

What is your budget!! Furnished accommodation (2BHK) may cost 400 AUD / week but still it is reasonable compare to Dubai.

Then about job it is very difficult, especially when we sit outside Oz, I did this R & D for almost 5 months now, there is a possibility to get job if you relocate yourself to Australia, but be prepared to be unemployed for 4 to 6 months, this is based on feedback from Oil & gas field people who live there right now. 

If you are ok with working in site outside Perth (FIFO) then chances are more, you may get job sooner, but people like us (new migrants) it is not easy to leave the family in Perth for 3 weeks and travel to site.

“ getting visa is only 1% , remaining 99% success depends how do we survive in new place “ , sometime back I read this in another forum , but I realize now how much true it is


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> hi...
> 
> im considering perth & melbourne... not yet decided...
> i live in abu dhabi currently... can u pls gimme ur phone or mail.. lets be in touch ...


Hi what is your profession; I sent (PM) my Mobil number


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hi what is your profession; I sent (PM) my Mobil number


hello...
i did not received any PM from you buddy...

i'll PM you mine... pls buzz when ever you are free...

ali


----------



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> What is your budget!! Furnished accommodation (2BHK) may cost 400 AUD / week but still it is reasonable compare to Dubai.
> 
> ...


hi ee-india,
i have pm you my cell no if u get it please be in touch or pm me yr contact details so that i can be in touch with u.


----------



## naved1970 (Sep 16, 2009)

ViksCit said:


> Hi Naved,
> 
> I am also moving to Perth from Chennai in about 4 weeks time
> I am Professional accountant, in the process of house hunting and job hunting !
> ...


hi vikscit,
nice to know that u will also be moving to perth. can u pm yr contact details so that we can be in touch.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

naved1970 said:


> hi ee-india,
> i have pm you my cell no if u get it please be in touch or pm me yr contact details so that i can be in touch with u.


Hi 

I got your PM and replied back with my number. If you don’t mind you can share your job search experience here so that forum members also will be benefited


----------



## Sagar_Thakkar (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi 

I am plannin to move to Perth in the next two-three months as recently got my PR. I am a Chartered Accountant and CFA and in search of job. If any one is aware of ny opportunity please let me know. Also would like to know people who are already stayin there or plannin to move. 

Request you to please revert back, so i can be in touch with you 

Thanks


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Sagar_Thakkar said:


> Hi
> 
> I am plannin to move to Perth in the next two-three months as recently got my PR. I am a Chartered Accountant and CFA and in search of job. If any one is aware of ny opportunity please let me know. Also would like to know people who are already stayin there or plannin to move.
> 
> ...


Hi Sagar,

Are you a Chartered Accountant qualified from Oz? If not you may have to take-up some course to obtain tertiary qualification. Or else, getting a job in Accounts/Finance is impossible with overseas qualification. You may have to enroll as member with NIA or CPA or ACA and then may simultaneously opt for some mentor-ship slowly adopting their tax laws etc. Please do visit these web sites of NIA, CPA for more info.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Sagar_Thakkar (Aug 9, 2010)

devibon said:


> Hi Sagar,
> 
> Are you a Chartered Accountant qualified from Oz? If not you may have to take-up some course to obtain tertiary qualification. Or else, getting a job in Accounts/Finance is impossible with overseas qualification. You may have to enroll as member with NIA or CPA or ACA and then may simultaneously opt for some mentor-ship slowly adopting their tax laws etc. Please do visit these web sites of NIA, CPA for more info.
> 
> Good luck to you.


Hi 

I am a Chartered Accountant from India. so do u suggest gettin an association with NIA first. DOes the CFA, USA help in getting jobs in Australia. 

Thanks


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Sagar_Thakkar said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Chartered Accountant from India. so do u suggest gettin an association with NIA first. DOes the CFA, USA help in getting jobs in Australia.
> 
> Thanks


To my knowledge Oz is very possessive especially with the recruitment for occupation of Accountants. And ofcourse it is a must and necessary that an Accountant be familiar with the local tax laws, and so least preference would be given in choosing an Account with overseas qualifications. 

I advise you to get in touch with NIA or CPA before you plan to relocate. It would be better if you complete a couple of subjects like Australian Taxation Law, Corporate Law etc. by distance education and then move to Oz such that your chances for at least getting in to the profession would be easier. Trust this would be much better than moving in there first and then spending months together studying and paying expenses from all your savings.

And lastly, consider my advise based on how long you could survive with your family with out a Job and on top spending for your studies.

Good Luck


----------



## PSS (Sep 9, 2010)

*want to move to perth*

Dear Indian Friends

I intend to move to Perth early next year (I am from Chennai) with my family - my two kids are aged 11 and 7 yrs. As I need to hunt for both house and job, can you give us an idea of a good locality for house to rent , good schools and access to public amenites. Thanks. If I can email id, I can write also.
PSS


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

PSS said:


> Dear Indian Friends
> 
> I intend to move to Perth early next year (I am from Chennai) with my family - my two kids are aged 11 and 7 yrs. As I need to hunt for both house and job, can you give us an idea of a good locality for house to rent , good schools and access to public amenites. Thanks. If I can email id, I can write also.
> PSS


Hi Welcome to forum

How is Lagos life , I like the samosas in Park & Shop - VI

Perth housing and living expense has been analysed in this forum many time so put a search and make your aware , if anything specific you can ask here 

I know a friend who did enough research in job prospective for accountants , just PM me your email id, I will introduce him , BTW he is also in Africa now


----------



## Gunjan (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi can anyone guide me for driving classes in perth.I need cheap classes.They are costing 50$ per hour.Can anyone suggest .


----------

